# Gold



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

We;ve won gold in the showjumping!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaynec (6 August 2012)

Oh my god!!!!!!! Well done men!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cd8jbr (6 August 2012)

I feel so chuffed for them!  It's been a looong time coming but they so deserve it.  

Maybe now we will get more publicity for the sport again.....just what we needed for ALL equestrian sports.


----------



## Blitzen (6 August 2012)

Some fantastic riding, what a competition! Heart stopping stuff! Just amazing!!!


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Fantastic.

I was screaming and clapping, jumping the jumps for them almost!


----------



## lula (6 August 2012)

Finally after 60yrs British show jumping brings home another team gold and shows the world we ARE the masters!

BRILLIANT!


----------



## xBumblebeex (6 August 2012)




----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 August 2012)

Crying over Peter Charles again but for the right reasons today! Bloody brilliant!


----------



## 4x4 (6 August 2012)

Ooh, crying, screaming, kicking the sofa!! So good for the UK horse industry - trainers, riding schools, fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Emilieu (6 August 2012)

*lies down and breeeeeeeeathes


----------



## skydy (6 August 2012)

Well done!! Congratulations!!


----------



## merrymeasure (6 August 2012)

So proud! Well done! x


----------



## lula (6 August 2012)

christ, do the saudis REALLY need draw reins on their horses in the victory parade to collect their bronze medal?


----------



## Red30563 (6 August 2012)

Fantastic!

Hopefully this success and the huge crowds at Greenwich will persuade the BBC to show more equestrian stuff in the future.


----------



## millhouse (6 August 2012)

Terrific!  Very well done indeed.


----------



## TeamChaser (6 August 2012)

They all kept their cool brilliantly under immense pressure - well done guys!!!!


Thought the crowd did a brilliant job also of keeping slightly contained so as not to frighten the living daylights out of the horses  Superb support for our athletes as we've seen throughout these games so far  Triple X - what a dude!! So chilled and I swear he knows he's an Olympic champion!


Just fantastic!


----------



## Jazz1 (6 August 2012)

Fan blooming tastic - all there is to say really!!


----------



## brighteyes (6 August 2012)

It was simply amazing. Can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## adamntitch (6 August 2012)

amazing news bet my friend mharis over the moon shes one of scot brash grooms


----------



## no_no_nanette (6 August 2012)

What a brilliant display of horsemanship, a real nail-biter, and fantastic victory for Team GB!!


----------



## Orangehorse (6 August 2012)

What is there to say -but SO WELL DONE.  Fantastic.


----------



## freckles22uk (6 August 2012)

Just brilliant...


----------



## daviedevs (6 August 2012)

Fantastic..though not sure if it was good for my blood pressure!!!


----------



## Honeylight (6 August 2012)

cd8jbr said:



			I feel so chuffed for them!  It's been a looong time coming but they so deserve it.  

Maybe now we will get more publicity for the sport again.....just what we needed for ALL equestrian sports.
		
Click to expand...

....But it is cycling that's headlined on the newss online, the show jumping only 3rd in the list....oh I forgot you can't keep a horse in a tower block.

Fantastic result though, I have waited & waited for us to do this; I remember Marian Coakes & Stroller at Mexico. Really hope it does boost equestrianism but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Honeylight (6 August 2012)

lula said:



			christ, do the saudis REALLY need draw reins on their horses in the victory parade to collect their bronze medal? 

Click to expand...

Were they jumping in draw reins? I thought they were against the rules?


----------



## Freddie19 (6 August 2012)

Honeylight said:



			Were they jumping in draw reins? I thought they were against the rules?
		
Click to expand...

read the quote, draw reins in victory/medal presentation.....still pathetic though. 
Once again on my quest for Sultan......BRING BACK SULTAN...


----------



## HashRouge (6 August 2012)

I WAS THERE!!!! It was incredible, what an atmosphere and omg the tension during the jump-off was insane!!!! Utterly incredible 

And I was there with a last minute ticket (bought 5 days ago) and had a brilliant seat, so if anyone fancies the dressage or SJ individual, my advice is keep trying


----------



## jennyf (6 August 2012)

I was soooo excited. On the edge of the armchair.  Well done TEAM GB.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (6 August 2012)

Brilliant!! I'll bet Ben's prices will go up now, but, yay, he deserves it!


----------



## attheponies (6 August 2012)

Just a fantastic well done to horses, riders, grooms and all involved!


----------



## sport horse (6 August 2012)

Absolutely fantastic. Well done to all the team - riders, owners, grooms etc. They all contributed to this result. Also congratulations to the selectors who took some stick over the past weeks but this result proves that they were right. Well done to everyone! How good is this for the sport?


----------



## Stilldreamin' (6 August 2012)

Total ecstasy am just so happy I can't believe it!


----------



## Xander (6 August 2012)

Faithkat and I were priviledged to be there (after work obviuosly). We have piccies of medals 

We are now enjoying some liquid refreshment after an adrenalin packed day


----------



## seagull (6 August 2012)

Well done Great Britain!!  How fantastic for all involved.  And to win gold on home ground - even better again!!  Super jumping.


----------



## bongo-girl (6 August 2012)

Amazing win this afternoon.  Didn't follow much of the coming and goings as far as team selection was concerned, but have heard that it was controversial.  (Good controversial, it would seem!) but how so?  They all just looked so solid from what I saw today....


----------



## Keren (6 August 2012)

Well done to the whole team!!!! But especially to Nick Skelton!! He was my favourite rider when I was a teenager in the 80's... now, after everything he's been through, he finally has a gold medal . . . . So well done to him, and to Ben, Scott and Peter ........ So proud of you all !!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (6 August 2012)

Keren said:



			Well done to the whole team!!!! But especially to Nick Skelton!! He was my favourite rider when I was a teenager in the 80's... now, after everything he's been through, he finally has a gold medal . . . . So well done to him, and to Ben, Scott and Peter ........ So proud of you all !!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, big congratulations to the SJ team, but especially Nick. I bet he can hardly believe it! Sixty years is a long time to wait for Olympic Gold. What an incredible achievement.

I feel privileged to have been at Greenwich today to witness this glorious success.


----------

